# Biker aus Ludwigslust und Umgebung meldet euch!!!



## paddy_yeah (20. Mai 2010)

Hi! ich suche biker aus dem raum ludwigslust. 
Falls jemand lust auf mtb-touren hat, meldet euch einfach. 
Ich wohne in der nähe von eldena und habe mir vor kurzem ein tourenfully gekauft. 
Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen durch die Gegend biken. 
bis denn!!!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich meld mich! .

Gruß Lotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddy_yeah (23. Mai 2010)

Das ging ja schnell! Wo bist du denn so unterwegs?


----------



## paddy_yeah (13. Juni 2010)

Gibt's denn keine Biker in Ludwigslust??


----------



## hollaender (9. März 2011)

... noch nicht... ändert sich vielleicht 

Wie ist die MTB-Tauglichkeit dort "oben" ?


Gruß,

Frank


----------



## paddy_yeah (9. März 2011)

Also fahren kann man hier auf jeden Fall. Nur die riesigen Abfahrten, die muss man sich vorstellen!

Ist halt alles ziemlich flach. Es gibt aber ein paar Ecken in MeckPomm, wo man Biken kann.

Grüße Paddy


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. März 2011)

hollaender schrieb:


> ... noch nicht... ändert sich vielleicht
> 
> Wie ist die MTB-Tauglichkeit dort "oben" ?
> 
> ...



Hier geht schon einiges in Sachen MTB, viele schöne Seen zum umfahren, Wanderwege auf denen man traumhaft biken kann. Auch Höhenmeter kann man hier machen, dauert nur etwas . Obwohl >1000hm am Tag sind auch hier machbar.
Wenn Du da bist dann melde Dich mal und bring Dein Schlauchboot mit, das funktioniert hier prima . 

Gruß René


----------



## hollaender (9. März 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Wenn Du da bist dann melde Dich mal und bring Dein Schlauchboot mit, das funktioniert hier prima .
> 
> Gruß René



Ich weis.... einer meine Kunde fährt da herum:
http://www.adler111.dlrg-schwerin.de/ 

Bringe dan auch mein Rad mit,.. 
bin zwar MTB-Mäßig noch ein "Greenhorn" aber ich arbeite dran...

Gruß,


Frank 
der jetzt in der Wingert radelt..


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. März 2011)

Klasse Frank. Da scheinst Du ja sehr großzügig gewesen zu sein !

Du meldest Dich und dann fahren wir ne Runde. Vielleicht können wir ja den einen oder anderen Neukunden für Dich aufreißen.

Kannst Dich schon mal auf das hier einstellen!

Gruß René


----------



## hollaender (10. März 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Kannst Dich schon mal auf das hier einstellen!




Glaube da nehmen wir mit meine Kondition und 
alte knocken lieber doch ein Boot....

Ich werde so in 4-6 wochern erstmal mit meine WoWa hochfahren
(jaja als gute Holländer hat man so ein Ding) 
mal in die Ecke "oben" ein par Tage schnuppern und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen..

Hab da ein Campingplatz in Eldena gefunden.. 
die sah auf der Karte ganz niedlich aus...

War noch nie länger dort.. meist "eben schnel" nach 
Kiel oder Flensburg um ein Boot wegzubringen.. 
"Deine" Ecke soll Laut Kundschaft gar nicht so Übel sein..

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## wesb (11. März 2011)

Komm zwar nicht aus LWL aber aus Schwerin.
Bin letztes Jahr n bisschen zum radeln gekommen da ich bis jetzt mit dem Canyon Nerve von meinem Besten fahren durfte.

Hab mich jetzt für ein Commencal Meta 55 entschieden was Anfang nächster Woche eintreffen sollte. 

Würde mich auch zu ner gemeinsamen Radelrunde bereit erklären auch wenn die Kondition eher schlecht ist, aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Wer nicht kämpft der verliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddy_yeah (12. März 2011)

Wenn ihr eine Tour startet, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Sagt einfach bescheid.

Grüße Paddy


----------

